#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Elektrische popnageltang

## mp3joeri

Voor het bouwen van flightcases ben ik op zoek naar een elektrische popnageltang.
Ze zijn op de markt, dat weet ik, maar wie weet waar ze te krijgen zijn en evt. wat ze kosten?

Joeri

----------


## musicjohn

Uuuhhh...

www.doehetzelf.nl ?
www.gamma.nl ??
www.praxis.nl ???
www.klussenmetkijkers.nl ????
www.eigenhuisaanpuin.nl ?????

Ja, in welke winkel zou je nou gereedschappen kunnen kopen... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

Doe mij maar een Mazda, daar zit ook een A en een D in .....

----------


## mp3joeri

bij de plaatselijke doehetzelfzaken hebben ze het dus niet, heb ik al gekeken.

p.s. tv programma's sites heb ik natuurlijk niks aan he john

Joeri

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

www.pehavo.nl
ik denk dat er zijn vanaf zon 550.- ex btw..

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Theo-REET-ies gelul, dat is het..

----------


## (m)IRON

Wil je ECHT een boel kisten gaan bouwen? ...ander zie ik het nut er niet van in....

----------


## ralph

ik ken een handtang en een pneumatische tang, bestaan er ook electrische?

voor een paar popnagels lekker met de hand doen, of ff zo'n poptang huren, kost ook een drol!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Fritz

Ook ik heb nog nooit van een electrische popnageltang gehoord... Een pneumatische echter ligt hier in de kast <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Fritz

----------


## R. den Ridder

ahhhh, de pneumatische popnageltang, voor de licht- en geluidswereld misschien wel de belangrijkste uitvinding na de Mcdrive en het anti-bierscherm boven je mengpaneel.

Volgens mij ben je een stuk goedkoper uit met luchtdruk, kun je ook nog spuiten als je dat zelf wilt (wij doen het in ieder geval nog, en da's toch wel iets goedkoper als lexaanplaat.

Zorg er da echter wel voor dat je een tweetrapscompressor pakt, dat maakt niet zoveel herrie, en meestal zit er een grotere tank op, da's ook wel prettig

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## sussudio

Een electrische blindklinknageltang kost bij Wurth bijna 800 euro.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat: Zorg er da echter wel voor dat je een tweetrapscompressor pakt, dat maakt niet zoveel herrie, en meestal zit er een grotere tank op, da's ook wel prettig



Sinds waneer maken we ons in deze bisnis druk om een beetje herrie??? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## innerstyle

kijk eens op www.conrad.nl !!!  

 :Smile:  

vrouwen maken meer kapot dan drank goed kan maken !!!

----------


## Contour

Wat een slechte tip is dat innerstyle. Conrad verkoop hoogstens een handpopnageltang.

MVG Contour

----------


## innerstyle

Probeer anders eens op http://www.wijnvanjoan.nl/tool2/products.htm

gr rob   

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

heb ooit in een dol-dwaze bui zo'n hand popnagel tang gekocht op zo'n accu-pack.

We hebben hem eigenlijk nooit gebruikt.

wel eens voor kleine dingen zoals een reparatie of een XLR-chasis vast te zetten.

Mijn advies: 
Als het voor flightcase bouw bedoeld is:

Zeker voor een pneumatishe pop-tang te gaan....
En niet met zo'n yakatomi compressor van de kijkshop!

SuCCeS

*Showtechniek*

----------


## mp3joeri

een handpoptang met accu pack, waar heb je die gekocht als ik vragen mag en wat heeft ie gekost?

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Bij DUTEC.

Gereedachappen groothandel.

destijds een gulden of 7-800.

*Showtechniek*

----------


## mp3joeri

heb even op de site van dutec gekeken maar heb niks kunnen vinden, zou je er een foto van kunnen maken showtechniek?

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

zal eens kijken of me dat lukt!


*Showtechniek*

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Zoeken is een vak....

Koste me ongeveer 5 minuten... (trage verbinding <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

http://www.gesipa.com/com/04/01/01/akkubird.asp?mo=10

Enjoy...

*Showtechniek*

----------


## splash

Ikzelf gebruik gewoon de ouderwetse handpopnageltang. 
Ten eerste omdat mijn budget geen pneumatische/electrische popnageltang toelaat.
ten tweede omdat je daar ook nog eens spierballen van krijgt

----------


## dj_lucv

Hoeveel kost zo'n ding nou?
Ik kwam er trouwens net achter dat mijn oom ook een compressor heeft, die ik wl kan lenen dus ik kan ook een gewoen pop-nageltang kopen.

Wat is er eigenlijk duurder, een elektrische of een pneumatische?
Het hoeft natuurlijk niet de beste kwaliteit te zijn, gewoon een simpel gevalletje?

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

De prijzen lopen erg uiteen....

Ik kan alleen 1 advies geven en dat is:
Koop een beetje een fatsoenlijk merk..

Is zeker op de langere termein erg efficient..

Als je een yakitomi merk aanschaft, kom je later in de problemen als je bekken ineens verslijten en je ineens zonder staat..

Bij de beter merken kan je die onderdelen makkelijk krijgen..en dat is niet snel nodig..

SuCCeS

*Showtechniek*

----------


## dj_lucv

Dat snap ik.. 
Maar heb je niet een richtprijs ofzo? Van een profi en een japanner?

----------


## Radar

De xgrip R50H

http://www.xs4all.nl/~mogos/kabelkist013.jpg
http://www.masterfix.com/

Gekocht bij Schumacher op de oudegracht 192 in Utrecht
€ 225,-



Bijgewerkt door - Radar op 21/09/2002  21:37:17

Bijgewerkt door - Radar op 21/09/2002  22:38:45

----------


## -Bart-

Ja da's de pneumatische, moet je wel een compessortje hebben staan.
Heb je ook een prijsindicatie van de accu versie?

----------


## martje

Een klein beetje popnageltangetje op lucht heb je een redelijke zit rond de 6,5 700 euro, als je er een op accu wilt hebben dacht ik als ik het goed heb maar hang me er niet aan op rond de 1000 pleurotjes. Dus al met is het een dure bedoeling. En bezuinig niet je compressor maar koop gelijk een goede dus niet zo`n dingetje van de gamma voor 300 euro want als je dan 2 pop nagels heb gedaan moet je eerst koffie gaan drinken voordat de tank weer vol is.



maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## Radar

De XGRIP R50H van masterfix koste mij € 225,- en dit is een redlijk profesionele tang.
Bijpassende compressor koste mij € 159,- en ik hoef geen koffie te gaan drinken of zo, deze kombienatie voldoet prima, ook als je wat meer kisten in elkaar wilt zetten of wat meer wilt doen dan alleen poppen.

----------


## dj_lucv

Compressor kan ik wel 1 lenen. Mijn oom heeft er een met een hele lange slang, dus ik zit dan ook lekker niet in de herrie. Maar voor € 220 heb je dus gewoon een goede tang. Ga er echt niet dagelijks mee werken, maar het is wel handig.

----------


## mp3joeri

Ik zag deze bij gesipa en ben ik wel vaker tegen gekomen:



Deze zijn geloof ik rond de 20 euro, nu is mijn vraag is dit wat?
want volgens mij werkt dit net zo makkelijk als een elektrische tang

----------


## Radar

Is inderdaad mooie tang en als jij er eentje kunt kopen voor +/- € 20,- had ik graag geweten waar ergens.

----------


## mp3joeri

ik heb hem van iemand geleend, en mag hem misschien 2e hands overkopen voor 5 euro is van een kennis.

----------

